# MTB - Sunday, 5/1/11 AM - Nass



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2011)

I have plans in the afternoon, so I'm going to do a morning ride from Stone road.  Maybe 9ish??


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2011)

I should be in.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a strong maybe. I may need to get out earlier, if that's the case I will just ride local.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like we'll be riding out of the soccer fields instead of stone. It'll be a more substantial ride that way, and we can still hit up some of stone if wanted. I'm also flexible on the time somewhat.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2011)

Just let me know what time, 9 works for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2011)

There is a pretty good chance I can make this. How long are you guys planning to ride?

Also, what are the soccer field trails like? Is a FS bike needed?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2011)

They are pretty much likes Stone and Scoville, I think we'll probably end up riding some of Stone too. I'm bringing my FS just because I'm still not up to speed yet....


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> They are pretty much likes Stone and Scoville, I think we'll probably end up riding some of Stone too. I'm bringing my FS just because I'm still not up to speed yet....



Is there any stuntry (rollers, log rides, drops) along the way? That would play a factor in what bike I would bring.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Is there any stuntry (rollers, log rides, drops) along the way? That would play a factor in what bike I would bring.



Not really.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, soccer fields at 9am.  Not much in the way of stuntry, though we may get a little bit on the stone side.


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2011)

Count me in on this one. If I'm lucky atleast one of you is in as bad of shape as I am.

Are the soccer field the ones on the right on the way to Stone Rd?


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2011)

Depends which way you come, but probably yea. On George Washington Tnpke.

You better not slow us down too much....:wink:


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Count me in on this one. If I'm lucky atleast one of you is in as bad of shape as I am.
> 
> Are the soccer field the ones on the right on the way to Stone Rd?



As long as you get to Stone via GW Turnpike->Punch Brook, then yes.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...144,-72.883987&spn=0.153573,0.357399&t=h&z=12


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Depends which way you come, but probably yea. On George Washington Tnpke.
> 
> You better not slow us down too much....:wink:



Nevermind my post, follow brians, its on Punch Brook...


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2011)

On my way


----------

